# Boots for a big guy



## Daz L Jag (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you for taking the time to read this message. I'm having trouble finding the correct boots for my size and ability. I'm currently riding a Skunk Ape 164 wide, Burton Cartels Large and Size 11UK Rulers. I have followed the advice on Mondo sizing and realized I have probably been using the wrong boots. I measured them and they are 295mm with 110mm width. I'm 6'2 currently around 230lbs. I used to get a lot of pain when learning to ride mainly on the side above my left toe going across the top of my left foot (I ride regular stance). I'm guessing my boots probably needed to be wider. I try to ride twice a year for a total of 10 days and would class myself as moving toward advanced. I read that someone my size should wear a stiffer boot because a medium flex boot will be too soft because of my weight, but I'm worried that a stiff boot will cause me to struggle based on my ability. Does anyone have any boot recommendations? Much appreciated.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll let someone more qualified recommend boots but I will talk on stiffness. If you like to charge and ride the board on edge don't be afraid of stiffer boots (stiffer anything for that matter). I'm a holiday rider like yourself and about as good as holiday riders get although I probably won't ever be calling myself advanced. My whole setup is pretty stiff nowadays and I love it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The internet can only tell you so much about your foot and size. A true boot fitter will give you the remaining 90% of what info you need. 

Stiff vs soft is ALL preference.

Now, it will certainly be more common that heavier riders and riders looking at more aggressive terrain will sway towards stiffer boots. I dont ride park. I blast around the mountain turning everywhere and ever way I can. I hate stiff boots. I hate mid-flex boots. I like movement. So my boots are soft. I've had friends that only wanted to ride park and mostly rails at that and liked as stiff a boot as they could get. 

Rulers are, generally speaking, a little above a mid flex for average people. If you felt good, then you're good. If they felt restrictive go softer. If they felt sloppy (flex not fit) go stiffer. A real boot fitter will help with this too.


----------



## Daz L Jag (Sep 9, 2019)

Snow Hound said:


> I'll let someone more qualified recommend boots but I will talk on stiffness. If you like to charge and ride the board on edge don't be afraid of stiffer boots (stiffer anything for that matter). I'm a holiday rider like yourself and about as good as holiday riders get although I probably won't ever be calling myself advanced. My whole setup is pretty stiff nowadays and I love it.


Thanks SnowHound. To be honest, I only based my ability on the levels I read on the internet. I do like to charge around on my edges so maybe a stiffer boot will benefit me. In your experience does it take longer to wear-in stiffer boots?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Daz L Jag said:


> ...In your experience does it take longer to wear-in stiffer boots?


There are 2 wear-ins...the liner and the shell. The liner can take a few days and a couple of tweaks to get them to feel like slippers, good heel hold and the hotspots delt with. And stiffer boots should take a good long while to soften up...or not depending on the type, quality level and design. Currently enjoy AT hardboots because the shells stay stiffer muuuuch longer than any stiff soft shelled boot.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> I'll let someone more qualified recommend boots but I will talk on stiffness. If you like to charge and ride the board on edge don't be afraid of stiffer boots (_*stiffer anything for that matter*_). I'm a holiday rider like yourself and about as good as holiday riders get although I probably won't ever be calling myself advanced. My whole setup is pretty stiff nowadays and I love it.


I don't know?
I bet you'd be scared senseless, if some stiff dong wielding maniac was chasing you around?

Or perhaps you're buddy's with paul maulitor haha.
Is that dude still in here?


TT


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I don't know?
> 
> I bet you'd be scared senseless, if some stuff dong wielding maniac was chasing you around?
> 
> ...


Ha ha still smoking that primo I see?

I checked the Internet and according to Steam Boat I am actually advanced...









Level 8 even. Not sure what that makes the really good riders I occasionally ride with?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> Ha ha still smoking that primo I see?
> 
> I checked the Internet and according to Steam Boat I am actually advanced...
> 
> ...


Ce senoir


TT


----------

